# First snowboarding trip was kinda rough



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Put your free foot under the board when you're on the lift so it doesn't drag and you're not using one foot to hold it?


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, I should rest my board while waiting for the lift to come around? I was waiting until I sat down to try and put my foot under it.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

To your goggle question: If you get water _on the inside_ take them into the lodge and run them under and air dryer until they dry off. Don't wipe the inside.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

k8xp said:


> Oh, I should rest my board while waiting for the lift to come around? I was waiting until I sat down to try and put my foot under it.


If you're standing there with the lift coming around for you to sit on put your free foot up next to your back binding and just sit down on the lift chair. Keep the tip up with your front foot and once you're away you can put your free foot behind your bound foot or use the heelcup of the back binding to sort of shove the toe of your boot in to rest the board.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

It was snowing really hard so couldn't ride down the mountain without goggles
: ( totally sucked. I really did not like trying to ride when it was snowing at all. Prob have to get used to it.

@Treegreen ok thanks I'll try that next time.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

You were on a chairlift with your board dangling of your foot? Thats normal and when i do it, i dont hurt myself. Putting your foot under your board will only get you chopped up laces... thats sounds like a shit day when nothing goes the right way.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

If you just beat the snow out by hitting them on your leg or board they'll clear up. Just put them on and wait a couple mins, it'll clear up enough to get down.

Muscle memory will take care of your chairlift woes, If your chairlift has a bar with footrests take advantage of it! putting your other foot under the board helps too. Snowboarding uses a lot of muscles you don't use on a daily basis, that's why you're sore.. it's not just the falling. 

Search for SnoWolf's threads for beginners and watch his vids - I feel like you need to practice skating and get a feel for your edges before you ride the chairlift up. Search "SnowProfessor" on YouTube too, kinda corny but good info. A Lesson would be key for sure! 

Just go a lot, you'll learn faster than you think.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm pretty weak. Only 95 pounds.

Do you have Oakleys or what? I'm not sure how good mine are. Just kinda grabbed these at the store: http://www.big5sportinggoods.com/pr...morrow-womens-sapphire-snowsport-goggles.html


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Those will be fine. As you get better you can look into different lenses and brands. The only reason to replace them would be if you feel they are too dark for the conditions you ride.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

They seemed pretty good. Just fogged up a bit a few times.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

get smith goggles...which ever model will fit your face....but get the blue sensor mirror lens. Its the standard for pnw snow, flat light, fog and puke.

sounds about right for the first day...get some lessons or find someone other than your bf to help you out on the small things...like skating, falling, how to get up, on/off the lift, how to tie-up your boots, how to strap-in with out sitting. these little things add up


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

For sure. He taught me a good way to get up. He has only been once before so isn't much ahead, but I do need formal lessons. Definitely when I'm back from vaca we'll go back ASAP : D

I think it was my third or fourth run, got off the lift smoothly, didn't fall, strapped in while standing, and rode down halfway smoothly. Buuut then that's when my luck ran out and I ate shit and got all pissed off haha. Almost had it!


----------



## Kayeby (Dec 27, 2012)

I also have trouble with the chairlift so you're not alone! It's my first season and I feel like such a pro doing my little linked turns on blues only to faceplant straight off the chairlift 1/5 of the time. And then I need to do the quick scuttle of shame to get out of the way. 

Do you by any chance have short legs? I'm short and have short legs for my height so when it's time to get off the lift sometimes I can't even reach the ground. I have to hop a little to get off and occasionally the board points in an unanticipated direction, I overcorrect, and then down I go. Maybe try a stomp pad to see if that helps? That's what I'm about to do because I figure extra traction can only help.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Reassuring I'm not alone, but we needa get this down! :laugh: I have a stomp pad. It kinda only helped while skating when I decided to put my foot up and cruise, but not while hopping down. I think I fall cause the transition is too sudden and I don't prepare quick enough. I'm about 5"2 with long legs lol.

One thing that did kinda help was holding onto the lift bar when I touched ground. I held on until somewhat balanced. But that only worked when I got balanced fast enough it didn't move out of my reach on it's own.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

When you're almost at the dismount for the lift, sit sideways and have your board pointed straight. 

Wait for the chair to bring you to the ramp of the dismount, don't get off too early or you'll be in the flat spot. Once you're at the ramp of the dismount, get up and push off the chair with your hands making sure your unstrapped foot gets onto the inside of your binding so you don't get your leg caught under the chair.

You can also push off with the free foot but using your arms to push off the chair should be enough. 

Final tip is to go straight! Don't try to go sideways and slow down too early, that's what will make you fall. The further away from the chair when you fall, the better. That way you don't get in the way of the next chair. Just remember to get that initial push! If you're just being shoved by the chair, it'll just throw your balance. It may seem scary and counter intuitive at first but going slow is worse than going fast. Speed is your friend.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You're going through the same learning curve that everyone goes through, whether boarding or skiing or backpacking or mountain-biking or whatever. There are strategies for handling the various issues you're going to run into, and you have to learn those strategies. For instance, I always bring two pairs of gloves and two sets of goggles. One gets too wet, use the other. I have a different strategy for supporting my board with the Flow bindings vs the board with the 390s. You'll get used to a particular way to get on the lift and to get off the lift (which BTW nearly everyone has trouble with).

It sucks, and it makes you want to scream curse words at the top of your lungs. But it'll get better.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Good. Now I feel like less of a fool. I did scream some rated R words, but there was barely anyone up there ; )

I'm still pretty happy about everything, and can't wait to get back up there to learn.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

That's the spirit! I have a couple friends that literally said fuck it after the first day of snowboarding and went back to skiing.

Shmucks.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I feel like lifts are a snowboarder's worst nightmare! I'm not sure why supporting your board hurt your ankle... maybe try a lighter board? :dunno:

Anyway, I feel like I got the lift stuff down, but I've only been out 5 days, so watch me screw it all up next time! :laugh: This is what I do (and a lot of it is what Consonantal just said):

I actually sit a bit sideways on the lift chair when I get on and point my board straight, keeping the nose slightly up. This requires that I twist my body/ankle a little bit but seems to work. When getting off, I prepare by sitting kinda sideways again and pointing my board. And I actually put my back foot next to the back binding before I ever get off. After that it's just a matter of sitting up properly and looking straight ahead, that usually gets me off in one piece.

This video explains what I just said, it might help you with that pesky lift:
How to Snowboard: Step 5 - Riding the Chairlift - YouTube

Taking lessons is probably the best choice you can make in the beginning. Since your bf isn't that experienced, he might benefit from one too 

And you are surely not alone! I became a master of the faceplant on my second day of riding (and lessons) :laugh:

Edit: blah, video embedding didn't work for me.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Consonantal said:


> When you're almost at the dismount for the lift, sit sideways and have your board pointed straight.
> 
> Wait for the chair to bring you to the ramp of the dismount, don't get off too early or you'll be in the flat spot. Once you're at the ramp of the dismount, get up and push off the chair with your hands making sure your unstrapped foot gets onto the inside of your binding so you don't get your leg caught under the chair.
> 
> ...


This is how it should look,.. (..I knew these "gapper" GoPro vid's of mine early in my riding would come in handy!!!) 

Watch how I positiion myself in the chair in prep for getting my board pointed straight and how I keep one hand on the lift chair to steady myself & push off. (be sure to hold on to the chair back when getting in position so you can't fall off early! That would REALLY suck!!) 





[late edit]
...Ahh, I see somebody beat me to this with a _MUCH_ better instructional vid! :laugh: :eusa_clap:
Oh, I might also add, that although my riding has progressed rapidly and I don't do a lot of falling on the slopes. ALL my recent injuries have been getting off the freakin' lifts!!! :RantExplode::eusa_clap::icon_scratch:
You are definitely _NOT_ alone!!!


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Consonantal said:


> That's the spirit! I have a couple friends that literally said fuck it after the first day of snowboarding and went back to skiing.
> 
> Shmucks.


Bad skateboarding falls, and BMX bails from back in the day seem way worse than what I'm feeling today. Although my ankle hurts and I'm extremely sore, it's better than massive road rash and blood everywhere. 

I see what I am doing wrong with the lift. I turn sideways, point board tip up and straight, but I don't put my right foot near the stomp pad until my board hits the snow. I rush to place it, so maybe it makes me forget to keep my stance and balance :dunno:


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

k8xp said:


> I rush to place it, so maybe it makes me forget to keep my stance and balance :dunno:


Probably. We always have more time than you'd think. Step 1) foot by binding, Step 2) get balance, Step 3) ride away like a boss.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll practice at home. Can't hurt my left ankle too bad or else I can't drive. I'm not sure how using a clutch with a sprained ankle feels, but not thrilled about finding out!


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Better be a light clutch then


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol would be the first and only time in my life being glad I don't drive the STi


----------



## BrendanMorgan (Jan 22, 2013)

You are definitely not alone. As others have said, just about everyone goes through this. It's tough and takes some getting used to. After awhile it's all just muscle memory.

It's good to see you have the right attitude about it though. You are excited to go and try again and conquer that stupid chair! :laugh: You should see a marked improvement over the next couple of times you go. Just hang in there.

I had a buddy of mine go with me when I was a teenager and his board got caught as he was getting on the lift. He was stuck and it just dragged him until it lifted up a little and then he just fell off. He was incredibly embarrassed and sat in the lodge the rest of the day. He doesn't snowboard now. :dunno:


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok... Yeah getting caught on the lift, falling off, or getting ran over with it would be bad. I watched some fail videos before I went up 

If I would have gone by myself then I may have been embarrassed cause not many people were falling as much as I was. Glad I had my newbie Man-Child with me lmfao


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

I had a lot of trouble getting off the lift when I learned. What helped me was to just think of 2 things-- straighten my board and reach for the front of it as I got off. That puts your weight forward.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

k8xp said:


> I see what I am doing wrong with the lift. I turn sideways, point board tip up and straight, but I don't put my right foot near the stomp pad until my board hits the snow. I rush to place it, so maybe it makes me forget to keep my stance and balance :dunno:


hellz yes. I always had trouble until I realized I was setting up too late and rushing it.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Ugh. I am so frustrated. I really want to get back up there for the lesson and practice a ton. I almost would rather stay home right now than go on the cruise. 

_ALMOST_


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Just noticed that you guys don't have like these foot things to rest your board on? Here in Europe, every lift has like this footbar so you don't have to put your board on the bar and not on your foot


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

corneilli said:


> Just noticed that you guys don't have like these foot things to rest your board on? Here in Europe, every lift has like this footbar so you don't have to put your board on the bar and not on your foot


We aren't babies, we can hold our own boards up

Some places have it, usually they are on longer high speed quad lifts.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> We aren't babies, we can hold our own boards up
> 
> Some places have it, usually they are on longer high speed quad lifts.


I was confused because I never sat on a lift without the bars, it's a nice extra piece that comes in handy


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

When I went on the big slope the lift had a bar. 

It's just simply because my little leg is not strong enough to pull up the board without the free foot helping. I'm going to try and make sure I keep my free foot on the back of my binding to help balance it immediately when I get on.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

k8xp said:


> When I went on the big slope the lift had a bar.
> 
> It's just simply because my little leg is not strong enough to pull up the board without the free foot helping. I'm going to try and make sure I keep my free foot on the back of my binding to help balance it immediately when I get on.


Don't worry -- it will come with time as you get better co-ordinated and efficient with your leg muscles. After a few times out, you will realize that you're swinging that board around with one leg without even noticing.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Hoping so! Might work on the leg press more when I hit the gym. Get my skinny legs some muscle! : )


----------



## sherpaskate (Dec 6, 2011)

one, kexp is awesome. two, whats your aquarium setup? third, its not so much the fact you need to build up muscle, its just the fact your body has to get used to things it never does on a day to day basis. yes, dangling your board is going to suck the first few times you head up, but when your body gets used to it, you wont notice it. well... until like the 10 to 15 lift ride up when your body, for the most part, is starting to give up on you after three lunch beers and a massive meal.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, it's definitely not so much building muscle, but rather your body knowing which muscles to use. 

I mean look at how many kids are throwing 3s and 7s like no big deal.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

The first few days are never good. I remember that I was so sore that it hurt like absolute hell just to get in and out of my car.

What I did for chairlifts initially:

Tell yourself that you'll ride straight off the chair. Expect, and welcome acceleration. Keep your balance or lean a little forward... and just ride straight out.

Keep your knees bent, even crouch a little if you have to.

If you ride straight.... you'll *eventually* come to a stop, because it always flattens out after you clear the lift.

Never panic... unless you're going to hit someone or something. If someone beside you bumps your board.. ride straight. If someone besides you crashes... ride straight. If there's a little kid ahead of you, or a giant metal bench... THEN you bail. If you can apply brakes, do it.. if not, just bail, being careful not to break your fall with your arms, tailbone, or skull (xD). Then cuss out the liftie for not doing his/her job to clear the ramp :laugh:

Most crashes off the lift happen because people panic and lean back.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's a first day experience for you. Got frustrated on what would be my last run. About 50ft from the bottom I just flat based it. I of coarse took of then caught my heel edge. I flew through the air face up and head first. Hit my head hard enough that I had to force myself to not pass out. As I come about my wits I go to release my bindings and realize my right arm won't move. Never went to the hospital but I'm pretty sure I broke my collar bone. My friend drove us back to his place because I drove in my 5-speed manual. I then drove home using my left hand to shift. Luckily this was a skill I already had from years of driving for a living. It took over a month to feel OK, almost year to be able to do a push up, and I still can't throw a football with out hurting it. 4 years later I'm still doing this idiotic sport and loving every second of it.

Oddly I never had trouble with getting off the lift. I always just stood evenly on the board, relaxed, and rode it out. Certainly check out all of Snowolf's videos and Free Learn to Snowboard Videos | SnowProfessor is what helped me the most in my technique.

By the way, if you ever mess up your ankle and need to drive home then here is what you do. Move the seat up then place the clutch pedal directly under your ankle. Not on the ball of your foot like normal. That will let you move the clutch with out really using your ankle. Once moving you can just float the gears like truckers do. Harder on a gas car but not unreasonable to do.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

cocolulu said:


> ...Keep your balance or lean a little forward... and just ride straight out.
> 
> Keep your knees bent, even crouch a little if you have to.
> 
> ...


All good advice,.. seems like 95% of my lift crashes nowadays are because, riding solo, they keep putting me on full chairs with ALL skiers!! Those F'ers keep stepping on my board, sticking their poles in my bindings when they push off etc. _They_ ride off just fine. _"I"_ end up sprawled out in the snow! :RantExplode: :blowup:


...the remaining 5% is just me being a clumsy shit!!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> All good advice,.. seems like 95% of my lift crashes nowadays are because, riding solo, they keep putting me on full chairs with ALL skiers!! Those F'ers keep stepping on my board, sticking their poles in my bindings when they push off etc. _They_ ride off just fine. _"I"_ end up sprawled out in the snow! :RantExplode: :blowup:
> 
> 
> ...the remaining 5% is just me being a clumsy shit!!


I always get nervous when they put me on a lift with skiers. I don't know why, it seems they should be easier to unload with than other riders.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I find it a lot easier to unload alongside skiiers as well. They can just shoot straight off so it gives me more room to adjust myself. Unloading off a full chair with all boarders however is usually a roll of the dice for me


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> I always get nervous when they put me on a lift with skiers. I don't know why, it seems they should be easier to unload with than other riders.


You'd think so wouldn't you? But with other boarders,.. we all have to turn & get sideways to straighten out the boards, we all shift in the seat and basically do the same thing, not a lot of room to do that with a full lift of skiers!! Skiers just, "stand up". I'm OK with having skiers on the same lift if the chair isn't Full of 'em. Still leaves me some room to maneuver!

...of course that brings up my _other_ "Pet Peeve" with skiers!!! We have one foot strapped in, we have to move about & "skate" sideways,.. it's awkward and easy to lose balance etc. ...and yet, _I ALMOST *NEVER* BASH INTO SOMEONE ELSES SHIT IN THE LIFT LINE!!!!!!!_

...F'ing skiers are basically _WALKING_, and somehow they can't keep their shit off my gear!!!!!!!!! They even have poles to steady themselves but they bash into me from behind in line all the F'ing time!!!! Kid's under 10-11 get a pass on this, but the GD adults???? :WTF:

...add this to when they keep dumping me at the _top_ of the lift and I'm about ready to start knocking some people over!!! :RantExplode:


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

Soul06 said:


> I find it a lot easier to unload alongside skiiers as well. They can just shoot straight off so it gives me more room to adjust myself. Unloading off a full chair with all boarders however is usually a roll of the dice for me


I was in a full chair with boarders who had literally been on the slopes maybe an hour?? Getting on I was sat on, and getting off...talk about bowling pins..Strike! :3tens:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

BeachLegoGal said:


> I was in a full chair with boarders who had literally been on the slopes maybe an hour?? Getting on I was sat on, and getting off...talk about bowling pins..Strike! :3tens:



The visual :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BeachLegoGal said:


> I was in a full chair with boarders who had literally been on the slopes maybe an hour?? Getting on I was sat on, and getting off...talk about bowling pins..Strike! :3tens:


:laugh::laugh:
...Yeah, what I was referring to definitely _doesn't_ apply to a full lift of NooB's!!
Congrat's on surviving that!! :eusa_clap: :laugh:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I will echo what everyone else is saying about getting off the lift with skiers. I always try to get on the outside edge of the lift for this very reason if there are skiers with me, just one less person to deal with. 

My wife is actually the worst. I can't tell you how many times she's inadvertently tripped me up with one of her ski poles as she just pushes off and calmly skis away. Sometimes I wonder just how "accidental" it really is though, lol.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Soul06 said:


> I find it a lot easier to unload alongside skiiers as well. They can just shoot straight off so it gives me more room to adjust myself. Unloading off a full chair with all boarders however is usually a roll of the dice for me


Haha getting off a quad lift with 4 boarders who are all going different directions is a hilarious disaster waiting to happen. It happens every now and then even to my friends, I just make sure I'm not the one on my ass. Kill or be killed!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

cocolulu said:


> crashes... ride straight. If there's a little kid ahead of you, or a giant metal bench... THEN you bail. If you can apply brakes, do it.. if not, just bail, being careful not to break your fall with your arms, tailbone, or skull (xD). Then cuss out the liftie for not doing his/her job to clear the ramp :laugh:


I might add to this: I've noticed this year at Seymour that the lifties are very reluctant to shut down the lift when there's a pile-up getting off. My personal theory is that they were ordered not to. But my wife's boxing day injury happened because some twerp wouldn't clear the landing area for several chairs worth. So my wife and I have decided on a simple strategy: If there's a pileup and it doesn't look like there's a clear way out, just ride the chair around and kick the cutoff stick. I did it on Lodge on Sunday, and made no apologies to anyone. I am NOT going to fucking injure myself to save a few seconds of lift movement.

Every chair has (or should have) a cutoff stick. Look for it. Use it if necessary. If they give you grief, tell them that their liability releases don't protect them from lawsuit in cases of incompetence or negligence.


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

What's a cutoff stick?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I beleive he's talking about the red pole after the unloading area. If you hit it the lift stops. I've never seen anyone hit it before though.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> I beleive he's talking about the red pole after the unloading area. If you hit it the lift stops. I've never seen anyone hit it before though.


Yeah, it usually sticks out about leg level (just below the actual chair) just as the chair swings around for the return trip. so if there's someone still on the chair, they hit it. The stick is attached to a switch that just cuts power to the lift. As I said, I stayed on the chair and kicked it on Sunday because the liftie was just going to let people dogpile.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Man collar bone injuries do not seem good at all, that sucks! Take it easy if it's still hurting you.

Hahaha skiiers look funny. We are going to try and always go during the week though, so at least on Monday there was hardly anyone there. Most lifts were empty. I didn't run into anyone either, I was proud 

and @Sherpaskate Thanks and lol my aquarium, it's a planted 20g with 4 green Tiger barbs. Fairly new tank, upgrading when they get bigger, and upping school.


----------

